# после обновления перестал работать интернет через gprs

## curbat

После обновления перестал работать интернет через GPRS.В windows работает.Запускаю

gentoolinux ~ # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.ltmsk"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.ltmsk"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDP*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDP*99#

CONNECT

~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~

--> PPP negotiation detected.

--> Starting pppd at Wed Aug 29 13:40:51 2007

--> Pid of pppd: 25090

--> Using interface ppp0

--> local  IP address 10.205.46.4

--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6

--> primary   DNS address 10.77.48.2

--> secondary DNS address 10.77.48.3

соединение устанавливается адрес 10.205.46.4 пингуется остальные нет.Дайте совет что подкрутить?

----------

## fank

route -n

до и после

----------

## curbat

Вот

gentoolinux nick # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

gentoolinux nick # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.6.6.6        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Дайте совет что подкрутить?

 

добавить в /etc/ppp/options

defaultroute

хотя правильнее его добавить в файл конфигурации соединения

это для ppp

давно не юзал этот vwdial

но принцип должен быть понятен (нуту дефолтного маршрута)

----------

## curbat

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Дайте совет что подкрутить? 
> 
> добавить в /etc/ppp/options
> 
> defaultroute
> ...

 

Не помогло с kppp соединяюсь кстати тоже самое, раньше вроде всё с коробки работало никогда не достраивал.

----------

## _Sir_

 *curbat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --> Sending: ATDP*99#
> 
> --> Waiting for carrier.
> ...

  Ну, я может и не по делу, только плохо понимаю, почему ATDP?

Набор-то -- тоновый! Хотя, судя по логу, соединение происходит.

А ppp тоже пересобирался?

Попробуй еще в  /etc/ppp/options noauth добавить

----------

## curbat

Спасибо за советы, сделал пока вот так

gentoolinux nick # route add default gw 10.6.6.6

gentoolinux nick # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.6.6.6        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.6.6.6        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

Интернет заработал, чтобы не набивать постоянно советуют добавить 10.6.6.6 в /etc/ppp/ip-up

пока не пробовал

----------

## _Sir_

Интересно увидеть аналогичный вывод:

```
sir@swan ~/Buf $ sudo /usr/sbin/pppd debug dryrun call MTS

pppd options in effect:

debug debug             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

dryrun          # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

user mts                # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

/dev/rfcomm0            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

115200          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

lock            # (from /etc/ppp/options)

connect /usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/MTS               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

hide-password           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

ipparam MTS             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

noipdefault             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

defaultroute            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

usepeerdns              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/MTS)

```

Что-то мне такое помнится, что маршрут по умолчанию может не выдаваться провайдером, если нет опции noauth. Могу ошибаться. 

Кстати, кто-нить помнит, какой лучше mtu/mru при соединении через EDGE/GPRS?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Что-то мне такое помнится, что маршрут по умолчанию может не выдаваться провайдером, если нет опции noauth.

 

noauth

    Do not require the peer to authenticate itself. This option is privileged if the auth option is specified in /etc/ppp/options.

то есть не получать ип пока не прошла аутентификация

за route отвечает defaultroute

как я и говорил в первом посте

не ленитесь иногда почитать маны, хоть они и муторные =)

про GPRS и MTU

http://www.panasonic.com/CONSUMER_ELECTRONICS/cellular/support_en-dca4-optimizer.asp

----------

## _Sir_

Ну видно же, что не выдается человеку IP роутера. И не помогает опция defaultroute.

man я читаю когда возникают проблемы. Но, поскольку у меня почему-то gprs via bluetooth завелся с полпинка и до сих пор прекрасно работает и в иксах и в консоли, мне оно сейчас не надо. А когда-то давно были проблемы с соединением через обычный модем, которые закончились, как только прописал опцию noauth. 

Как много есть провайдеров чудесных...

----------

## user11

Для сравнения посмотрел у себя. wvdial 1.56, ppp 2.4.4-r9.

запускаю wvdial на МТС при отсутствующем default-строке в таблице роутинга.

Соединяется, точно так же выдаёт два айпишники PPP-соединения и два DNSа.

В таблице роутинга появляется

```
0.0.0.0         10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

, и, соответственно, инет работает.

При этом

```
$ cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

Baud = 115200

Init = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.mts.ru"

Dial Command = ATD

Phone = '*99***1#'

Username = mts

Password = mts

#Check DNS

#DNS 213.087.000.001

#DNS 213.087.001.001

New PPPD = yes

```

и

```
$ cat /etc/ppp/options

lock

```

Правда, надо отметить, есть тут ещё какой-то файлик со словом defaultroute:

```
$ cat /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial-pipe

noauth

name wvdial

plugin passwordfd.so

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

```

, но зачем он создаётся, и читает ли его pppd - никогда не задумывался. К слову, в /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial слова defaultroute нет.

Пытался (для воспроизведения твоей ситуации) обновиться. Обновлений непосредственно к wvdial и ppp не пришло, а мир мне обновить пока не удалось, но это уже неинтересная тема.

/* Лично у меня wvdial+ppp не выставлял default route только тогда, когда какой-то default route на этот момент уже был на момент. Но это явно не твой случай... Но твоему треду всё равно спасибо - буду знать, что и эту проблему можно конфигурировать. */

2 _Sir_:

 *Quote:*   

>  Ну, я может и не по делу, только плохо понимаю, почему ATDP? 

 

На самом деле набор не пульсовый и не тональный, а цифровой  :Smile:  Это ж не телефонная линия  :Smile: 

Так что логично ожидать, что модификатор P/T просто игнорируется.

 *Quote:*   

> Ну видно же, что не выдается человеку IP роутера. 

 

А зачем на ppp роутер? Весь default трафик надо слать на ppp-интерфейс. А информация о ppp выдана полная - см. строчки local/remote IP. Дальнейший роутинг (по ту сторону ppp) - это уже проблемы следующего хопа, т.е. провайдера.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Весь default трафик надо слать на ppp-интерфейс.

 

вот с этого момента поподробнее   :Smile: 

я так полагаю, что в этом случае будет работать только широковещательный траф (и то если на роутере прова включена пересылка, в чем я сильно сомневаюсь), а также траф, предназначенный для данной подсети

или принципы маршрутизации не работают в данном случае?

----------

## user11

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Весь default трафик надо слать на ppp-интерфейс. 
> 
> вот с этого момента поподробнее  
> 
> я так полагаю, что в этом случае будет работать только широковещательный траф (и то если на роутере прова включена пересылка, в чем я сильно сомневаюсь), а также траф, предназначенный для данной подсети
> ...

 

Как я понимаю, point-to-point означает, что тут всего два узла. И всё, что ты послал в ppp "здесь", непременно выскочит "там". Для сравнения - в сетевом соединении (ethernet) нужно ещё указать правильный MAC-адрес шлюза. То есть для ethernet поле gateway выполняет двоякую функцию:

1. указывает, через какой сетевой интерфейс слать пакет (если шлюз 192.168.1.1, а у тебя eth0=192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0, то это eth0)

2. указывает, как найти MAC-адрес шлюза (через ARP-запрос "кто тут 192.168.1.1, отзовись"). Обрати внимание - когда ты шлёшь пакет в интернет, IP-адрес шлюза в нём нигде не появляется (на сетевом уровне там MAC шлюза, а на IP-уровне - адрес конечного получателя).

В случае PPP второе не нужно, как и собственно MAC-адреса (правда, точно не знаю, - кто-то говорил, что там они всё равно есть?). Соответственно, назначение поля gateway шлюза лишь в том, чтобы указать, что пакеты слать надо именно в ppp0. А дальше он не заблудится.

Для примера - я видел одного человека, который в локалке в качестве шлюза прописал broadcast-адрес сети. В итоге его пакеты слались бродкастом. В частности, слышал их и шлюз. У этого человека всё работало, просто его трафик слышали все, кто хотел и кто не хотел.

----------

